# Shaved one of my goats...



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

And look what I found!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well she really wanted to show off -- thats really cool

So it doesn't show up when she is all hairy?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool! Very flashy goat too!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

No you can't see it when she's fuzzy, I'm wondering now what it's going to look like when the hair grows back. For the last few weeks I noticed some odd coloring when I ruffled her hair, I desided it was probably just where the white hair meets the black and that made it look like that, but nope, it's a gray spot! Just alittle suprised!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wait --- I was looking at the goat shape............I didn't even notice the gray spot.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, I didn't even notice that! I bet she has lots of odd ball shapes on her, she's very flashy! She's such a pain in the butt, but I just love her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she sure is flashy. I noticed the gray spot but thought you were talking about the goat shape. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, now that is different! Even the "goat" shape! Stacey, that took an "eye" to see that...I know I wouldn't have! She's a very flashy looking girl! I like flashy!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's cool Stacey!!! I didn't even see that until you pointed it out!


----------

